# Freightliner MT45



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

Has anyone seen a deliveries being done by Amazon liveried step vans? I was recently in West Deptford (DJE2) and saw a fleet of brand new MT45s.

There were also MT45s parked at ACY1 but that is not a flex location.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yeah seen a ton of those. New window stickers and everything. Also routinely see fleets of brand new dsp vans at auto auctions, which have obviously already taken a significant financial loss. None of it makes sense.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

jaxbeachrides said:


> None of it makes sense.


Welcome to 2020 -- wake me up when this bad dream ends.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

First time I saw an Amazon driver drop a package for me in one of those. Heard the truck come down the street and thought it might be UPS or FedEx, but was surprised to one with Amazon livery pull in front of my house.


----------



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I recently saw one of these doing deliveries. The DOT number was taped over.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Quite a few of them in the Denver area too


----------

